
ELIZA:  Program for the Study of Natural Language Communication (1966) [pdf] - stevewilhelm
http://web.stanford.edu/class/linguist238/p36-weizenabaum.pdf
======
dllthomas
I've known of Eliza forever, it seems, and of Pygmalion nearly as long. But it
was only comparatively recently that I learned the one was a reference to the
other. I'm honestly surprised I never put that together on my own.

------
mundo
[http://www.masswerk.at/elizabot/](http://www.masswerk.at/elizabot/) JS
implementation for those wanting some "live" psychotherapy...

~~~
striking
I just tested it out (I'm procrastinating writing a term paper). Eliza helped
me pep myself up!

(Although it's probably a side-effect of my optimism. And the caffeine.)

------
UncleSlacky
The classic BASIC version is here:
[http://www.atariarchives.org/morebasicgames/showpage.php?pag...](http://www.atariarchives.org/morebasicgames/showpage.php?page=56)

------
thevibesman
Available in Emacs with `M-x doctor`

~~~
jimhefferon
Is there a version in Scheme that is Free? I'm looking for a demo for class
and we work in Scheme.

~~~
DonaldFisk
Possibly, but if there isn't, it shouldn't be too difficult to translate
doctor.el from Emacs Lisp into Scheme. And here it is:

[http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/tree/lisp/play/do...](http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/emacs.git/tree/lisp/play/doctor.el)

------
donatj
I had this on a monochrome Toshiba laptop from the 80s as a kid. Thought it
was so amazing.

------
roblooman
i am currently trying to implement a larger version of this in the Linux
environment with better question an answering mechanisms.....although ill
admit i have never gotten the memory function to work yet...hmm

~~~
roblooman
i have that pdf and the scan of the original ELIZA paper somewhere

------
paulsutter
Anyone else remember running this from 8" floppies on an Altair?

------
ommunist
One should port it to Telegram as a bot and get $25000 from Durov. Easy money.

